# Uninstalling Kaspersky Problem



## turtletumble (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey guys! Please help me out... I'm having trouble removing my outdated Kaspersky 6.0 free trial download. It's weird because it's in the list of Programs, however, when I try to remove it, it says that it only removes programs that are installed. And even when I try to access from the Kapersky menu (modify, remove..), they still don't work.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF :wavey:

Try this tool:
http://support.kaspersky.com/downloads/kis6/kiskav6remove.zip


----------

